# I'm Back With More Questions



## Guest (Jul 25, 2005)

Well I'm back with more questions. 
We are looking for a trailer that we can safely tow. 
In otherwords.... I want all of the numbers to work.

Here's where I am:

TV is a 2005 Tundra 4.7 ltr V-8 5 speed automatic
282 HP
325 ft torque
140" wheelbase
3.92:1 rear end
Tow package (Hitch, Tranny cooler, Alternator)
GVWR 6,600 (curb weight 4,765 empty)
GCWR 11,800

Since it has been stated that the published weights on all trailers are all ficticious, I am leaning to you kind folks to help me calculate if I can pull a 25RS-S or the 
23 RS safely.

With my math I will be maxing out with the 25RS-S but it is the trailer of choice.
We plan to travel aprox 150 miles to the coast (Morro Bay, CA) This will be our primary camping spot.

Also this truck came with P265/65R17 tires. Do I need to look at moving to a LT series tire before towing anything?

I am looking at the equalizer WD Hitch and a Prodigy Brake Controler.

Thanks again for your help. This is a confusing business for us newbies.

Bill Cody
Madera, CA


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Bill

I think you will be safe with the 23rs, which is what i have. I have a 2003 Tundra with 40 less hp than you and i am very comfortable with my setup. We are however on the East Coast which is flat. I think the 25rss would be to much.

Will


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2005)

WillTy3 said:


> Bill
> 
> I think you will be safe with the 23rs, which is what i have. I have a 2003 Tundra with 40 less hp than you and i am very comfortable with my setup. We are however on the East Coast which is flat. I think the 25rss would be to much.
> 
> ...


Thanks Will,

They beefed up the Tundra a little for 05 so I am hoping to (safely)squeeze every bit of towing pounds out of it I can.









Thanks for the response.

Bill


----------



## jlstew (May 29, 2004)

I hate to say this Bill, but if I had found this site prior to buying my trailer, I probably would not have bought this exact trailer, it would have been something smaller. Because I know so much more know than I did when I bought the trailer! I am well within all the weights but people have said that the wheelbase of the tow vehcle is what may determine the ability to control the trailer if it starts to sway. If I remember correctly you won't have any problems with the WB you stated and the 25rss trailer. That being said I am very happy with my set up, and have never had any problems(knock on wood) and have even been in some windy areas. I am so glad that I bought the trailer I wanted and needed instead of starting to small and always wishing I had bigger! Long story short, I think you would be fine with your set up, just don't get in a hurry and make sure you have a weight distributing hitch that is set up correctly!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome back Bill...

My reason for upgrading my tow vehicle was mostly for comfort/safety reasons. I had a short wheelbased (Chevy Tahoe). My setup seemed very safe, but moving to a longer wheelbase increased MY COMFORT FACTOR as well.

Better safe than sorry. Good luck.

PS...the 25 is a great trailer.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Weight and tow questions come up often, so I put togeather some useful links:

Weight Issues

Hope it helps in making you decision.


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

Bill, just to let you know. My 25rss weights 5700 lbs. with no water and one empty LP bottle. No clothing but food was on board. Nothing in the fridge. They weight more than the listed weight for sure.
Dan


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

fixjet said:


> Bill, just to let you know. My 25rss weights 5700 lbs. with no water and one empty LP bottle. No clothing but food was on board. Nothing in the fridge. They weight more than the listed weight for sure.
> Dan
> [snapback]46539[/snapback]​


Thanks Dan,
That was the numbers I was looking for...some real numbers. Like I had said before, this is right at my limit but still within it.

Thanks for the reply.

Bill


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

The Greig article gives a rule of thumb that I thought was a little bit too conservative when I first saw it. But, after thinking about it longer, I would have to agree with him. His rule of thumb is:



> When integrating a tow vehicle with a trailer, either a fiver or travel trailer, add the GVWR of the trailer with the GVWR of the tow vehicle. If they add up to more than the GCWR of the tow vehicle it [is] a bad match.


This simple rule will tell you if you are in the ballpark for weight issues without having to go weigh your vehicle. The '05 GVWR's for all the Outbacks are below. The first number is the UVW and the second is the CCC. Add the two togeather to get the GVWR (in parens below). I believe I got all the numbers correct, but you might want to double-check on the Outback web site.

21RS -- 3990+1510 (5500)
23RS -- 4360+1640 (6000)
25RS-S -- 4655+1345 (6000)
26RS -- 4480+1520 (6000)
27RSDS -- 5400+1800 (7200)
28BH-S -- 4930+2070 (7000)
28RSDS -- 5475+1725 (7200)
30RLS -- 6910+2690 (9600)
31RQS -- 7010+2590 (9600)
28FRLS -- 7490+2310 (9800)
29FRLS -- 7790+2010 (9800)
30FRKS -- 7950+2250 (10200)

Of course, there are a lot of other weights to consider, so Greig's rule of thumb should be treated as just an initial estimater to get you looking in the right direction.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2005)

vdub said:


> The Greig article gives a rule of thumb that I thought was a little bit too conservative when I first saw it. But, after thinking about it longer, I would have to agree with him. His rule of thumb is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Vdub.

Life was so much simplier when I only thought about motorcycles









Bill


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

No problem! Well, actually, it was -- took a long time to type that up with one hand.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thats dedication to helping, all that typing with one hand.









John

Takes even longer than they think because you have to stop typing to take a swig of the cold beer


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

My 25 RSS weighs 5900lbs loaded for a typical camping trip.
Good luck,
Steve


----------

